
Public defenders use billionaire's plea deal as model for others - anigbrowl
https://thenevadaindependent.com/article/public-defenders-to-use-generous-plea-deal-offered-to-billionaire-henry-nicholas-as-model-for-future-plea-deal-requests
======
cmurf
_each make a $500,000 contribution to drug counseling programs in Clark
County_

Justice isn't a right. It's a product you buy. If you can't afford it,
well...good luck in prison.

 _contribution of 0.0128 percent of their net worth_

Clever strategy by both the original private lawyers, and now the public
defender. The billionaire is co-founder of Broadcom Corporation, Henry
Nicholas. He'll miss $500,000 like I'd miss $6.

